# Oversea IELTS test



## ts88 (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi all,

To cut a long story short, I am currently in Victoria and will need to sit an IELTS test.

However, as there is only 4 location listed in Victoria to sit the test and I have scheduled to go back to South Korea for family visit, therefore, I am planning to sit the test during my trip home.

Will my IELTS test result from South Korea being recognised as competence in Australia for Visa/Employment purpose?


----------



## joehenderson (Jul 12, 2013)

of course. IELTS is a standard test, no matter from what country you are going to take it.


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

well said joehenderson


----------

